

Benchmarking Hubspot's S-1: How Key SaaS Metrics Stack Up - kareemm
http://tomtunguz.com/hubspot-ipo/

======
JonLim
Invested in growth, low but potentially growing average revenue per customer,
and decreasing sales efficiency.

I'm really not sure what to make of it, or if I've even pulled out the
important points. Would love to hear some opinions on the numbers presented.

